# Question About a specific comic



## Elvymir (Aug 24, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone on these forums would be so kind as to tell me, what comic this is?? 

http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll204/Elvymir/052.jpg (NSFW)


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 24, 2010)

That fox's name is Blade, and the whole comic is about his sexual misadventures and how he can never keep a job because of it. I really can't think of the title off the top of my head though 

EDIT: FOUND IT! It's called Lovely Pets.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 24, 2010)

Considering the NSFW nature of the comic, you should probably link the image instead of displaying it.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 24, 2010)

"Hey guys, I can't find enough porn, I need you to find me this one instead".


----------



## Tycho (Aug 24, 2010)

Smelge said:


> "Hey guys, I can't find enough porn, I need you to find me this one instead".


 
Am I the only one who finds it amusing that the horse-woman has hooves for hands but the cow-woman doesn't?


----------



## Willow (Aug 24, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Am I the only one who finds it amusing that the horse-woman has hooves for hands but the cow-woman doesn't?


 I didn't notice that before, but then again, I looked at this at like 6 in the morning and I was still half asleep. 

Also, the link is a 404 message.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 24, 2010)

No porn for you Willow.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 25, 2010)

http://www.hyperdeathbabies.com/index.php?dir=anomaly&comic=3

After that, I had to read as much of this comic as I could.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 25, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> http://www.hyperdeathbabies.com/index.php?dir=anomaly&comic=3
> 
> After that, I had to read as much of this comic as I could.


 
post this in the sticky.


----------



## The DK (Aug 26, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> http://www.hyperdeathbabies.com/index.php?dir=anomaly&comic=3
> 
> After that, I had to read as much of this comic as I could.



that is classic. ill have to remember that one


----------

